
Apple 'to launch 'explicit' category for App store' - ronnier
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7316185/Explicit-category-rumoured-to-be-coming-to-App-Store.html
======
billturner
apparently, the explicit category has already disappeared:
[http://gizmodo.com/5479497/apple-removes-explicit-option-
fro...](http://gizmodo.com/5479497/apple-removes-explicit-option-from-itunes)

